# And so the training begins!



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

What breed is he?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful!!! I think he looks in great shape with the saddle on!

Nancy


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Faustinblack said:


> What breed is he?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is a pure Polish bred Arab. He's been fun to have. Though yesterdays ride out was a bit interesting. Found that I may need to add a pair of fly wraps to his legs if we are going to be out in the woods. Those deer flies make him want to take off or crow hop. He HATES them.

He's not in bad shape, just needs some more muscling/filling out in some areas, but he did just turn 5 so he should start filling out more now.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

He looks so different from my Egyptian Arab, it's weird how different the types are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Faustinblack said:


> He looks so different from my Egyptian Arab, it's weird how different the types are.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah it is  I prefer a polish bred though to many egyptian ones today. I don't like some of those extremely dished faces and then some with the underside jaws that actually flare downwards instead of being straight...it's like the nose bridge caved in and so the bottom jaw compensated by rounding downward...kinda weirds me out a little. Its weird but in my brain when I see one like mine, I think "good solid working horse", when I see my friends two egyptians I think "carosel/show horse" weird I know, lol.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a nice horse!!!!!!!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine doesn't have an extremely dished face. His back is short and he's actually pretty stocky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Faustinblack said:


> Mine doesn't have an extremely dished face. His back is short and he's actually pretty stocky.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like looking up the various horses in the pedigree and seeing what they look like.

The same friend with the two egyptians also has a polish bred that is a half sister through mine through the same stud. She is like a mellow QH in attitude, is already standing at 15 hands and she is just 4. Mine stands at 14.3. It's neat to see how they resemble each other in some features, but she is a little longer in the back than Luka. They both have some leg though.


----------

